# Trek Madone ride vs. c-50



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

after posts regarding my c-50 quest, i was in a trek store for a part and a mechanic I know asked about my Litespeed , which i recently sold. He had the same bike and said he bought a trek madone dura ace build. he asked if i wanted a test ride. I said i know 0 about treks, he said give it a try. well i did; surprised at what a nice rocket it was, this is what i expected of the colnago. it jumped when i stood and was tight. anyone try and contrast these two (i.e. the c-50 and the trek) for me. I still am in the colnago camp if only because they would not exchange any parts. I must mention this had a compact crank . was this what i liked? on the big ring and 12 rear it jumped. just curious, frame though had paint defects stuff people accused Italians of, ( flecks in the clear coat.), just passing time till this weekend and the colnago shop visit for the right frame size.


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

Removed


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

I do so hope you're right, Easy Rider. I can't think anything can match a C50 for anything, except I suppose cost. My only beef withit is that I can't attach much in the way of panniers etc. ( please don't cringe) as I'm aiming on a longish continental trip ( I'll hide it when I call on big Eddy ) and it has spoiled me for all my other bikes. Happy riding.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*Madone 5.9 here*



edmundjaques said:


> I do so hope you're right, Easy Rider. I can't think anything can match a C50 for anything, except I suppose cost. My only beef withit is that I can't attach much in the way of panniers etc. ( please don't cringe) as I'm aiming on a longish continental trip ( I'll hide it when I call on big Eddy ) and it has spoiled me for all my other bikes. Happy riding.


apart from Colnago being much more expensive than most Madones so most comparisons may not be fair....

I have a 2005 Madone 5.9 and what I do *not* like about Madone geometry is that given the same frame size you always end up with 10-20mm more spacers than on other comparable size frames from other makers like Colnago, Look, Time, etc. It seems that head tube of Madones is shorter than others or pehaps the seat tube, I do not know. I doubt it will do any harm to the ride but it looks rather odd. I would say 7 out of 10 riders on Trek Madone have either a lot of spacers (30mm or even more) and/or a flipped up stem, like me, and it does not look too good, IMHO. That would be the only thing to stop me buying another Madone. Even pro riders tend to have more spacers on their Madones compared to pro riders on other bikes brands. Go figure. Look at USPS/Discovery photos, for example.

The bike itself seems to be a good one, otherwise, I have had my Madone for ~7-8 months now, ~4000km travelled. I would not mind a carbon Colnago but I really think they are way overpriced, IMHO, of course. But each to their own. I am not much of a rider to tell any difference anyhow. I am sure carbon Colnago is a fine road bike! Buy what fits you best.


----------



## jchelm (Sep 26, 2005)

same problem here, had trek 5200, now have c50

at 56cm C-C trek is 2 cm longer than colnago, in order to have good position (lenght) I would have to have smaller frame (e.g. 54cm CC, 57top tube) and then I would need about 3 spacers (1cm each).

Totally agree with the above post

k


----------

